

Huge Adwords Loophole is Victimizing My Site - bebefuzz
http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2011/07/31/google-adword-loophole-anyone-can-redirect-ad

======
jmount
I think the problem is very general and very bad. Google doesn't make the
displayed link match the actual URL in any way (like forcing the displayed
link to be a prefix of the actual URL). I commented on this a while ago and I
think it is very dangerous to web-surfers: [http://www.win-
vector.com/blog/2009/07/should-your-mom-use-g...](http://www.win-
vector.com/blog/2009/07/should-your-mom-use-google-search/)

------
vladd
Summary: webmaster which is #1 in SERP is annoyed by traffic drops due to an
AdWords ad that occasionally appears on top of him and might violate the ad
guidelines (Google being unresponsive to his reports until now).

Besides a violation of the AdWords policies (landing URL impersonation) by the
offending ad I couldn't find any loophole being described.

~~~
geuis
The loophole appears to be that the two domains don't have to match, with a
twist that the eventual domain in the case was supposed to have been banned
already.

My initial thoughts were that he was complaining about an ad killing his
traffic, but it's really a plea for help because said advertiser is scamming
the system after being caught. This off course presumes the validity of the OP
story.

